# [Solved] devices in pcmanfm mounten & kein user shutdown

## kutte128

Hallo,

ich habe einen neuen Rechner und gentoo dort neu aufgesetzt (amd64).

nun habe ich 2 Probleme:

1) ich kann im pcmanfm keine Geräte mounten.

Mein CD-Rom und meine Kamera werden erkannt, aber wenn ich sie mounten will kommt diese Meldung:

```
org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable no <-- (action, result)
```

```
Das Verzeichnis existiert nicht
```

Manuell mounten als Root klappt.

hal und dbus sind als use-flags aktiv.

2) ich kann meinen Rechner nicht mehr aus LXDE Runterfahren oder Neustarten.

LXDE wird beendet aber statt Neustart/Reboot lande ich nur im XDM.

Ich habe 

```
ALL   ALL=NOPASSWD:/sbin/shutdown
```

über visudo eingegeben.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Viele Grüße,

kutte128Last edited by kutte128 on Sat Feb 20, 2010 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Verwendest du evtl. PolicyKit ?

wenn ja. müsstest du dort zunächst die Berechtigungen setzen

zb ähnliches wie 

```
# polkit-action --set-defaults-any org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable yes
```

Doch Vorsicht, dies würde für ALLE User gelten...  :Exclamation: 

für genaueres schaue bitte noch mal in die Manpage.

----------

## kutte128

Hi,

vielen Dank, genau das war das problem.

Viele Grüße,

kutte128

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Verwendest du evtl. PolicyKit ?
> 
> wenn ja. müsstest du dort zunächst die Berechtigungen setzen
> ...

 

Ich habe dasselbe Problem, kriege mit dem Befehl: 

```
polkit-action --set-defaults-any org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable yes

[WARN 20732] Cannot create file '/var/lib/PolicyKit-public/org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable.defaults-override.pr4jCQ': No such file or directory

[WARN 20732] Error writing override file '/var/lib/PolicyKit-public/org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable.defaults-override': No such file or directory

Error: code=8: NotAuthorizedToModifyDefaults: uid 0 is not authorized to modify defaults for implicit authorization for action org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable (requires org.freedesktop.policykit.modify-defaults)

```

Weiss jemand Rat?

----------

## Josef.95

@Phlogiston

 *Quote:*   

> uid 0 is not authorized to modify defaults

 

Hm..., ungewöhnlich...

Nur ein verdacht: läuft der consolekit Dämon evtl. nicht? 

/etc/init.d/consolekit status

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @Phlogiston
> 
>  *Quote:*   uid 0 is not authorized to modify defaults 
> 
> Hm..., ungewöhnlich...
> ...

 

Ja der läuft. Aber eigentlich müssten die Einstellungen eh schon richtig sein in polkit... ein entsprechenden bug hab ich nicht gefunden bis jetzt.

/edit: ein Neustart des Daemons und re-login in kde hats gefixt   :Cool: 

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima...!

Noch ein Hinweis, zumindest für KDE und Gnome gibt es auch GUI Frontends womit sich die Berechtigungen dann recht bequem und auch gezielter setzen lassen.

```
sys-auth/polkit-kde

     Available versions:  (4) (~)0.95.1 **9999[1]

        {aqua debug kdeenablefinal linguas_da linguas_en_GB linguas_et linguas_gl linguas_lt linguas_nl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_sk linguas_sv linguas_uk linguas_zh_TW}                                                                                                        

     Homepage:            http://kde.org

     Description:         PolicyKit integration module for KDE.

..................................................................................................................

gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

     Available versions:  (~)0.94 (~)0.95 (~)0.96 {debug doc examples}

     Homepage:            http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit

     Description:         PolicyKit policies and configurations for the GNOME desktop
```

Unter KDE lässt sich das dann unter Systemsettings finden..., unter Gnome sollte es ähnlich sein.

----------

